# Calvary Weekend Report w/ pics



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

_Great weekend for the Calvary Team. Four of us were offshore on Friday with Jerry Andrews and Rusty Smith. I'll post the details elsewhere, but I will say that, thanks to Rusty diving through a swarm of cudas to free my line from an Oriskany mooring buoy, I caught my first Cobia, on a large Gotcha plug! Also loaded up with Mingos, Grouper, Scamp, Trigger and a couple of AJs._










_On the Beach, York and Alan pulled together for 11 Pompano and a slot Red on Saturday morning. Then this evening at sunset, my 12-year-old landed a 31 1/2 inch Mother's Day Red on medium/light tackle all by himself. He even revived and released him after a quick photo op..._



















_Caughtwithfresh raked live fleas on a Pompano Rig.10 footPower Rod and Conquer 5000 Penn combowith 15# Power Pro._

_Nice fish Ian! I'm proud of you son!_

_joe _


----------



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice job Ian and congrats on the first cobia Joe! You've been mopping up this Spring.


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Nice job on the Cobe Joe. Thats some kinda crew to jump in on the O and untangle line from a mooring bouy, WOW. Great report and thanks for the pictures. That boy of yours is coming along well. Looks like a productive weekend.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Great job brother!!! Nice red on the pomp rig too!!! Sounds like good times all around!:toast


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Look's and Sound's like a Great weekend for all Congrats on your firstLing Glad ya'll had a Good Time!!


----------



## pacsman (Oct 12, 2007)

Awesome fish Ian. There is nothing like fighting those Reds in the surf. Great job!


----------

